#  Schulmedizin >   allgemein >

## Anonymisiert

hallo, seit geraumer zeit, leide ich unter spuhlwürmer befall, verspühr seit nun knapp 3 tage  apethitlossigkeit.dazu fühlt sich mein magen aufgebläht an, mit leicht stechendem schmerz, beginnend auf der höhe des bauchnabels,und zieht auf die rechte unterbauch seite, dauzu bekam ich vor ca 1 woche  rechts ein sogenanntes gärsten korn, welches ich mit ner gelblichen augen salbe behandelt hatte, hab dazu ein unwohlsein gefühl,und ne leicht warme stirn. könnte es evtuell ne blindarm entzündung sein?die schmerzen sind zwar nicht all zu stark, aber trotzdem mach ich mir so meine sorgen, da sich irgendwas innerlich ständig verlagert, was mich zamzucken lässt.  
spuhlwurmbefall behandelt mit vermoxx 
 gärsten korn mit posiformin 2 prozent behandelt.  wer hat nen rat? :Angry:

----------


## josie

Hallo!
Eine Blinddarmentzündung kann nur der Arzt vor Ort ausschließen, ich denke, Du solltest dir einen Termin holen, es muß Blut abgenommen werden, um u,a. die Entzündungswerte zu ermitteln.
Ein Ultraschall vom Bauch wird sicher auch notwendig sein.
Gute Besserung
LG Josie

----------

